# ساعدوني بليز opreation reserch big M method



## engineer90 (12 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

هذا الفايل attach
بس بعرع وين الغلط لان بالبق ام ميثود يطلع infeasible
what do i have to change?

thanks

help me asap plz


----------



## engineer90 (13 يناير 2010)

any answer?


----------



## الأحرار (15 يناير 2010)

مش فاهم ايه المطلوب ياريت توضح أكتر​


----------



## engineer90 (15 يناير 2010)

i mean i keep getting infeasible solution when i solve it whle i have to get fesible solution

what should i change in the question in order to get feasible sol?
thanks


----------



## مــهندس صناعي (19 يناير 2010)

الحقيقه ما حاولت احلها

بس ليش لازم يكون الحل فيزيبل

ممكن صحيح انه غير فيزيبل

بعدين انت حليته ببرنامج ولا بيدك ؟


----------



## engineer90 (20 يناير 2010)

مــهندس صناعي قال:


> الحقيقه ما حاولت احلها
> 
> بس ليش لازم يكون الحل فيزيبل
> 
> ...


 



cuz it's a real problem
&it has 2be feasible
i solved it in both ways
hand&GAMS


----------



## safe4k (3 مارس 2010)

للفائدة لأن الرد متأخر
انا لا ارى اي استخدام للـ Big-M method
كل ما قمت به هو وضع الموديل في standard form وبصورة غير مكتملة
Objective function:
Min Z = 11 XA1 + 6 XA2 + 7 XA3 + 7XB1+ 9 XB2 + 10 XB3 + 6 XC1 + 10 XC2 + 4 XC3 
Constraints :
XA1+XA2+XA3 <= 250 ( capacity of storage A )
XB1+XB2+XB3 <= 200 (capacity of storage B )
XC1+XC2+XC3 <= 160 (capacity of storage C)
XA1+XB1+XC1 >= 170 ( Minimum # of units shipped to retail 1 ) 
XA2+XB2+XC2 >= 100 (Minimum # of units shipped to retail 2)
XA3+XB3+XC3 >= 70 (Minimum # of units shipped to retail 3)


Standard Form :
XA1+XA2+XA3+S1= 250 
XB1+XB2+XB3 +S2= 200 
XC1+XC2+XC3 +S3= 160 
XA1+XB1+XC1 –e4+a4= 170 
XA2+XB2+XC2 –e5+a5= 100 
XA3+XB3+XC3 –e6+a6= 70


----------

